# Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: N&auml;chste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angek&uuml;ndigt



## Administrator (5. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,482201


----------



## mjp (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

na, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Schöne Demo. Das alte Siedler-Flair kommt gleich wieder hoch. Bis auf Kleinigkeiten IMO eine sehr schöne und überzeugende Demo. Nur den Preis finde ich nicht so doll und ein Siedler 2, welches unter WinXP läuft wäre IMO eigentlich etwas gewesen, was JEDER Fassung beiliegen sollte. Insbesondere bei einem Preis von etwa 45€.


----------



## bbpa (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2006 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Schöne Demo. Das alte Siedler-Flair kommt gleich wieder hoch. Bis auf Kleinigkeiten IMO eine sehr schöne und überzeugende Demo. Nur den Preis finde ich nicht so doll und ein Siedler 2, welches unter WinXP läuft wäre IMO eigentlich etwas gewesen, was JEDER Fassung beiliegen sollte. Insbesondere bei einem Preis von etwa 45€.



mein siedler 2 läuft unter xp, da gabs glob ma son patch, bin aber net sicher


----------



## stockduck (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				bbpa am 05.07.2006 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2006 07:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nö.. keinen patch... läuft auch so ohne probleme


----------



## bbpa (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				stockduck am 05.07.2006 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> bbpa am 05.07.2006 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na gut  , s kommt zwar net ganz an das original ran( vom flair her), aber gut is es alle mal


----------



## ZaunKing1 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

die demo läuft bei mir nicht, da die exe-datei sagt, dass gewisse installierte dateien nicht geöffnet werden können...


----------



## DocX (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				ZaunKing1 am 05.07.2006 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> die demo läuft bei mir nicht, da die exe-datei sagt, dass gewisse installierte dateien nicht geöffnet werden können...



Hatte das gleiche Problem, wenn du den Installationsordner noch hast, da einfach die Autorun.exe starten, dann funktioniert es.

Zum Spiel: einfach nur geil, kommt gleich der alte Flair wieder hoch.


----------



## ziegenbock (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2006 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur den Preis finde ich nicht so doll und ein Siedler 2, welches unter WinXP läuft wäre IMO eigentlich etwas gewesen, was JEDER Fassung beiliegen sollte. Insbesondere bei einem Preis von etwa 45€.



sehe ich genau so. die hätten das alte siedler 2 ruhig in jede packung stecken können.


----------



## schakal3004 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

mir gefältt die demo richtig gut, spielerisch wie auch grafisch!  

ich hab siedler 2 vorher nie gespielt, sondern mit siedler 3 angefangen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Ich freu mich schon richtig auf das Game 

Habe die Demo jetzt seit gestern min drei mal gespielt und bekomm davon nicht genug - Die 90 Minuten sind einfach viel zu kurz


----------



## DeathScorpionX (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Wenn es wirklich sooo optimiert werden sollte, taucht es bald eh im Netz auf


----------



## gefrudel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Das Spiel is wirklich recht hübsch gemacht   

Werde es vermutlich auch kaufen 

Nur hab ich das Prob was ich in Siedler 1 auch schon recht häufig hatte .. :\

Ich krieg das nie so mit der Nahrungsversorgung hin.

Ich baue immer 3-5 Getreidefarmen , 1 Schweinefarm , 1 Mühle ,1 Bäcker , 1-2 Jäger und nen Fischer .. Nur kommt das ganze irgendwie nie bei den Minen an .. liegt eigentlich recht nahe an den Minen :< hab nur ka warum das da net hinkommt ..


----------



## MICHI123 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				gefrudel am 05.07.2006 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel is wirklich recht hübsch gemacht
> 
> Werde es vermutlich auch kaufen
> 
> ...


mh, vielleicht mehr träger ausbilden? also nen haus bauen und da dann als siedler größtenteils trägre oder wie heissen auswählen.


----------



## TheChicky (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Ich bin vor allem von der Grafik her mehr als enttäuscht. Sehr grobe Texturen, pixelig und der Häuseraufbau ist auch sehr lieblos geworden. Hinkt 2-3 Jahre hinterher, wenn ihr mich fragt. Auch mit der Kamera hab ich so meine Schwierigkeiten, da man sie nicht gscheid drehn kann. Auch von den Animationen her hätte man alles viel besser machen können, find ich. Bin sehr enttäuscht


----------



## gefrudel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				MICHI123 am 05.07.2006 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> gefrudel am 05.07.2006 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also Wohnhäuser gibts da soweit ich weiß net. .. die Träger sind nich das Problem , hab da auch Esel am rumgurken  

Es wird einfach nich geliefert .. innen Verwaltungsoptionen hab ich das umgestellt das Kohle eigentlich am wenigsten kriegen sollte .. aber die laufen bei 80% wärend die Gold und Eisen Minen das meiste bekommen sollten und nur 20 -0 % gewinn haben


----------



## psyguy69 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				TheChicky am 05.07.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vor allem von der Grafik her mehr als enttäuscht. Sehr grobe Texturen, pixelig und der Häuseraufbau ist auch sehr lieblos geworden. Hinkt 2-3 Jahre hinterher, wenn ihr mich fragt. Auch mit der Kamera hab ich so meine Schwierigkeiten, da man sie nicht gscheid drehn kann. Auch von den Animationen her hätte man alles viel besser machen können, find ich. Bin sehr enttäuscht



ähh, weißt du was demo heißt? schonmal daran gedacht, das das spiel noch nicht fertig programmiert ist? ein bißchen zeit haben sie ja noch, wird schon alles, war bisher nie von einem siedler-teil enttäuscht.

mfg


----------



## TheChicky (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				psyguy69 am 05.07.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 05.07.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es wär aber das erste mal, dass die Grafik im fertigen Spiel (viel) besser ist, als die Demo. A bissel Realismus würd uns allen guttun.


----------



## gefrudel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				psyguy69 am 05.07.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 05.07.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß man eigentlich schon wie die Hardwareanforderungen sind ?


----------



## DeathScorpionX (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				psyguy69 am 05.07.2006 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 05.07.2006 13:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Siedler 5


----------



## Cobrakid (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Ich werde es nachher auch gleich mal ausprobieren, bin richtig gespannt. Wenn die das Demo jetzt bringen, ist es klar das bis zum Release der ja im September ist, noch einige Sachen optimieren. Inklusive Nachbetreuung mit Patches hätten die noch mindestens 3-4 Monate.

Bei anderen Titeln ist das anders, wenn die mit Release oder sogar nach Release als Demo kommen.

Aber erstmal mache ich mir ein Bild von dem was ich sehe und dann mal schauen. Durch einige Kommentare bin ich aber schon sehr zuversichtlich.


----------



## gefrudel (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				DeathScorpionX am 05.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> psyguy69 am 05.07.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siedler 5 is doch    !

Wohingegen Teil 3 und Teil 4 mich völlig enttäuscht haben ..


----------



## Martinroessler (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Ich find die Demo bzw. das Spiel   

Es läuft flüssig mit meiner 6600 GT, nur geht die bei dieser Hitze schnell mal auf 100°C und da hab ich dann im Spiel immer ein paar Grafikfehler (Texturen "flackern"   )


----------



## Freezeman (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				gefrudel am 05.07.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> DeathScorpionX am 05.07.2006 17:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siedler 2 ist das einzig wahre Siedler! 
Der Rest wurde nur verschlimmbessert. Im übrigen ist Siedler 5 kein Aufbaustrategiespiel mehr, sondern reinste Echtzeitstrategie in dem der Kampf im Vordergrund steht.


----------



## olstyle (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				TheChicky am 05.07.2006 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> psyguy69 am 05.07.2006 15:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hat wohl jemand noch nie die Siedler 1 oder 2 gespielt^^.
Wenn die Neuauflage nur einigermassen am Original sein soll muss(!) sie so aussehen. 
Der einzige Bug den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe besteht darin, dass Bauarbeiter usw. nicht über Wasserwege gehen(Floß fahren) können.
Bin mal gespannt wann der erste Mod für unbegrenzte Demo-Spielzeit kommt, nach 90 Minuten hatte ich gerade erst den Gegner getroffen .
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Freezeman (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				olstyle am 05.07.2006 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Der einzige Bug den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe besteht darin, dass Bauarbeiter usw. nicht über Wasserwege gehen(Floß fahren) können.



Nunja, im Original konnten das die Bauarbeiter usw. auch nicht.... Vielleicht ist es ja gar kein Bug?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				gefrudel am 05.07.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Siedler 5 is doch    !


Siedler 5 hat nur ein Problem: Es ist kein Siedler. Es ist vielmehr eine Age of WarCraft Kopie/Inspiration.


----------



## TippiX (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Schön, wieder mal ein Spiel, was anscheinend nur noch mit DirectX 9-Grafikkarte funktioniert. Oder wie lässt sich sonst der Direct3D-Fehler "invalid call" sonst interpretieren??
Wenn die Vollversion genauso bescheidend sein sollte - Geld gespart!


----------



## KIN (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

ist schon schön zum spielen sie haben ja zum Glück nicht so viel geändert.
aber für das 45€ ist ja mal wirklich zu viel das ist das fantastische siedler2 mit neuer grafik zum voll preis


----------



## Kandinata (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				KIN am 05.07.2006 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon schön zum spielen sie haben ja zum Glück nicht so viel geändert.
> aber für das 45€ ist ja mal wirklich zu viel das ist das fantastische siedler2 mit neuer grafik zum voll preis



ganz ehrlich, für SOLCHE remakes wo auch wirklich keine "tollen neuerungen" reingebracht werden, sondern wirklich nur die technik aktualisiert wird, bin ich auch bereit diesen preis zu bezahlen im gegensatz zum xten 0815 nachgemachte spiel womit man heute erschlagen wird

da stimmt einfach die qualität der spiele im gegensatz zu 95% des heutigen zeugs, so einfach ist das 

ich würde sogar für ein deus ex 1 auf heutigem technikstand den doppelten vollpreis bezahlen... das sind einfach absolute ausnahmespiele die weit oben alleine auf den thronen der besten spiele in ihrem genre sitzen und man durch die entwicklung der pc spiele, auch wohl vorerst kein besseres erwarten kann   

besonders bei siedler 1 oder 2, merkte man einfach die "liebe" und die "seele" die die programmierer dort reingesteckt haben, sowas ist einfach nurnoch mehr als selten


----------



## IXS (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Eigentlich "cool", dass ein Spiel von 2006 keine Sprachausgabe aufweist...


Das einzige Siedler mit "Sinn" war doch Siedler 3...  Sie hätten *davon* ein Remake machen sollen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Siedler mit "Sinn" war doch Siedler 3...  Sie hätten *davon* ein Remake machen sollen.


Sagen wir es mal so. Gut, dass es sehr viele Leute anders gesehen haben und ein Remake zu Teil 2 kommt. Es mag sicherlich auch Fans zu Teil 3, 4 und 5 geben, aber gerade wenn man sich Umfragen anschaut, dann ist Teil 2 - mit Abstand - der beliebteste Teil der Serie.
Die Aussage über "Sinn" muss man nicht verstehen, oder? Siedler 3 war ein Siedler 2 ohne Wegbau. Wo da nun Teil 3 im Gegensatz zu Teil 2 Sinn haben soll müsstest du erklären


----------



## IXS (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2006 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 05.07.2006 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist : Warum? 



> Die Aussage über "Sinn" muss man nicht verstehen, oder? Siedler 3 war ein Siedler 2 ohne Wegbau. Wo da nun Teil 3 im Gegensatz zu Teil 2 Sinn haben soll müsstest du erklären



In Siedler 3 sind die Zusammenhänge besser geregelt und der strategische Faktor steht mehr im Vordergrund, was dem Genre gerechter wird.
Es ging zwar mehr um kriegerische Auseinandersetzung, aber der Knuddelfaktor war erhalten geblieben.

Erkläre doch mal jemand den Sinn von Siedler (2)....
Siedler 1 : Fähnchen setzen.... Fähnchen setzen... und nochmal Fähnchen setzen... und von vorne.... und das Stundenlang.
In Siedler 2 wurde das nochmal eingebaut um eine Verknüpfung zu Siedler 1 zu haben.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist : Warum?


Weil viele eben eine Wisim mit Wegsystem lieben. Das war einzigartig und konnte einen lange unterhalten.



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> In Siedler 3 sind die Zusammenhänge besser geregelt und der strategische Faktor steht mehr im Vordergrund, was dem Genre gerechter wird.
> Es ging zwar mehr um kriegerische Auseinandersetzung, aber der Knuddelfaktor war erhalten geblieben.
> 
> Erkläre doch mal jemand den Sinn von Siedler (2)....
> ...


Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber entweder hast du einfach nur einen Hass auf Siedler 1 / 2 oder das Game nicht lange gespielt. Der "Sinn" ist - egal ob S2 oder S3 - gleich: Eine florierende Wirtschaft aufbauen. Während man in Teil 3 die Gebäude relativ willkürlich in der Landschaft verteilen konnte, muss man sich bei Teil 1 und 2 etwas mehr Gedanken machen. Es geht eben NICHT nur um das Setzen von Fähnchen in der Landschaft. Zuerst gilt es eine günstige Stelle für das Gebäude zu finden und dann ein entsprechenden Wegsystem zu planen. Das muss nicht jedem Gefallen, war aber sehr anspruchsvoll und deutlich strategischer als in S3 und CO. Insbesondere weil ja nicht der Bau sondern auch die Kämpfe indirekt abliefen.
Wenn du in S3 einfach einige Kohlebergwerke gebaut hast, dann brachten die Siedler die Kohle direkt zum nächsten Betrieb oder ins Lager. Bei Teil 1und 2 war das nicht so problemlos. Gerade solche Massenrohstoffe verstopfen schnell die Wege. Da galt es das Wegsystem taktisch klug zu planen und sich auch ein wenig Gedanken über die Gebäudeplatzierung zu machen. Man baute nicht nur einfach stundenlang Fähnchen, sondern optimierte die ganze Zeit über die Wirtschaft. Bei Teil 3 gab es so etwas nicht, wenn das Gebäude stand. Kann man - wie gesagt - unterschiedlich sehen, nur weniger "Sinn" hat ein S2 deswegen garantiert nicht. Und das ist es eben, was Siedler ausgemacht hat und was viele daran eben auch mochten.


----------



## IXS (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 05.07.2006 21:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht eben NICHT nur um das Setzen von Fähnchen in der Landschaft. Zuerst gilt es eine günstige Stelle für das Gebäude zu finden und dann ein entsprechenden Wegsystem zu planen. Das muss nicht jedem Gefallen, war aber sehr anspruchsvoll und deutlich strategischer als in S3 und CO. Insbesondere weil ja nicht der Bau sondern auch die Kämpfe indirekt abliefen.



Der Sinn ist stundenlanges Zuschauen, ohne dass man direkt in das Geschehen eingreifen konnte.... wenn man das als "Sinn" bezeichnen möchte. Die geringe logistische (Taktik und Strategie ist etwas ganz anderes)Konf iguration durch die Fähnchen ... Wie kann man das als Spiel ansehen?
Ich hasse die Spiele nicht;  mir bleibt aber schleierhaft, warum Leute so etwas Nebensächliches großartig finden.

Ich meine, wenn ich passiv an etwas teilhaben will, kann ich mir auch einen Film anschauen. 
Man kann auch die Wandlung von Siedler 1 über Siedler 2 zu Siedler 3 (und 4)  nachvollziehen und erkennt, dass die Entwickler nach und nach besser gelernt haben, strategische Elemente einzusetzen, woduch die Fähnchen wegfielen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch die Wandlung von Siedler 1 über Siedler 2 zu Siedler 3 (und 4)  nachvollziehen und erkennt, dass die Entwickler nach und nach besser gelernt haben, strategische Elemente einzusetzen, woduch die Fähnchen wegfielen.



Die Wandlung ist eher darin zu sehen, dass man versucht hat den Massenmarkt anzusprechen, denn als Siedler 3 auf den Markt kam, war gerade wieder ein Boom im Echtzeitstrategie-Markt  

Siedler war in meinen Augen damals ein Titel der einfach auf den Aufbau einer kleinen Siedlung getrimmt war - Außerdem war damals der Wuselfaktor wichtig 

Wenn dir das nicht gefällt in Ordnung, aber respektier auch, dass es Leute gibt die das mögen  Und da du gerade von Sinn sprichst: Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen was die Leute an einem Spiel wie die Sims finden 

Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack


----------



## Nali_WarCow (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sinn ist stundenlanges Zuschauen, ohne dass man direkt in das Geschehen eingreifen konnte.... wenn man das als "Sinn" bezeichnen möchte. Die geringe logistische (Taktik und Strategie ist etwas ganz anderes)Konf iguration durch die Fähnchen ... Wie kann man das als Spiel ansehen?
> Ich hasse die Spiele nicht;  mir bleibt aber schleierhaft, warum Leute so etwas Nebensächliches großartig finden.
> 
> Ich meine, wenn ich passiv an etwas teilhaben will, kann ich mir auch einen Film anschauen.
> Man kann auch die Wandlung von Siedler 1 über Siedler 2 zu Siedler 3 (und 4)  nachvollziehen und erkennt, dass die Entwickler nach und nach besser gelernt haben, strategische Elemente einzusetzen, woduch die Fähnchen wegfielen.


Es hat ein immer stärkerer Wechsel in Richtung RTS stattgefunden. Was man davon mag ist eher zweitrangig. Aber zumindest ein Großteil der Siedlerspieler hat es eben so gemocht, wie es in Teil 2.
Sicherlich hat man da auch viele ruhige Momente zum Zuschauen gehabt. Aber gerade im MP Modus oder aggressivere Gegner hatte man dafür auch nicht mehr so viel Zeit. Da war durchdachte Planung und immer wieder Optimierung gefragt. Und ein Vergleich von Film und Siedler ist ja nun mehr als lächerlich. Dir gefällt das Spielprinzip nicht. OK, akzeptiert. Aber andere brauchen kein weiteres Rush-Game mit einigen wenigen Rohstoffen und oberflächlicher Wirtschaftsplanung und dafür actionreichen Kampfaspekten.
Und  zu behaupten Taktik und Strategie wären etwas anderes ist auch irgendwie… sehr merkwürdig. Ob man nun so viel Taktik in andern Spielen sieht, in denen es gilt den Gegner möglichst schnell mit möglichst vielen Einheiten zu besiegen und wer am schnellsten Klick hat gewonnen ist IMO auch nicht die Krone der Taktik- und Strategieschöpfung. Aber manche mögen das eben lieber und bekommen eben auch dafür entsprechende Spiele.


----------



## IXS (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 05.07.2006 22:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wandlung ist eher darin zu sehen, dass man versucht hat den Massenmarkt anzusprechen, denn als Siedler 3 auf den Markt kam, war gerade wieder ein Boom im Echtzeitstrategie-Markt
> 
> Siedler war in meinen Augen damals ein Titel der einfach auf den Aufbau einer kleinen Siedlung getrimmt war - Außerdem war damals der Wuselfaktor wichtig



Hm... Wiederspricht sich das nicht? 
Siedler 2 war der beliebteste Siedler Titel, aber Siedler 3 war schlechter verkauft, weil es mehr Strategie bot, was der Massenmarkt haben wollte?

Na gut. Da S2 der beliebteste Titel war, ist klar warum das Remake gemacht wurde. 
Aber, ich bezweifle, dass es auch nur annähernd erfolgreich sein wird. 
Der Nostalgiefaktor für "die alten Gamer" ist nicht wirklich gegeben und  für die "neuen Gamer" ist es zu belanglos.



> Wenn dir das nicht gefällt in Ordnung, aber respektier auch, dass es Leute gibt die das mögen  Und da du gerade von Sinn sprichst: Ich kann zum Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen was die Leute an einem Spiel wie die Sims finden



Die SIMs mag ich auch nicht


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				TheChicky am 05.07.2006 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin vor allem von der Grafik her mehr als enttäuscht. Sehr grobe Texturen, pixelig und der Häuseraufbau ist auch sehr lieblos geworden. Hinkt 2-3 Jahre hinterher, wenn ihr mich fragt. Auch mit der Kamera hab ich so meine Schwierigkeiten, da man sie nicht gscheid drehn kann. Auch von den Animationen her hätte man alles viel besser machen können, find ich. Bin sehr enttäuscht



Ich find's absolut geil. Besser hätten sie meinen Lieblingsteil der Siedlerreihe gar nicht reviven können. Schöne, hochauflösende Texturen (auch beim Ranzoomen), gelungen Animationen bei der Produktion (zB die Eisenschmelze) und den Knuddelfaktor des alten Teils gut in die 3. Dimension gebracht, ohne so fürchterlich kitschig wie Teil 3 und 4 zu wirken.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, wenn ich passiv an etwas teilhaben will, kann ich mir auch einen Film anschauen.
> Man kann auch die Wandlung von Siedler 1 über Siedler 2 zu Siedler 3 (und 4)  nachvollziehen und erkennt, dass die Entwickler nach und nach besser gelernt haben, strategische Elemente einzusetzen, woduch die Fähnchen wegfielen.



Lol, wenn du passiv Siedler 2 spielst, dann spielst du es ganz einfach falsch. 
Also, ich hab immer was zu tun.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Wiederspricht sich das nicht?
> Siedler 2 war der beliebteste Siedler Titel, aber Siedler 3 war schlechter verkauft, weil es mehr Strategie bot, was der Massenmarkt haben wollte?


Ein wenig schon, aber nicht so sehr, wenn man die Hintergründe bedenkt. Siedler war in Deutschland mit Teil 1 und 2 sehr erfolgreich und hat viele Fans. Nur das reicht nicht mehr. Um mehr zu verkaufen galt es auch international mehr Exemplare abzusetzen. Gleichzeitig sollten natürlich auch neue Käuferschichten gefunden werden. Teil 3 hat sich IMO dann mit etwa 600.000 Exemplaren gar nicht so schlecht verkauft, aber international hat es bis zuletzt mit "Erbe der Könige" nicht sonderlich geklappt. 
Ein Siedler 5 - Erbe der Könige hat beispielsweise im Schnitt 61% bekommen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so aussagekräftig, aber ein Siedler 2 hat bei 5 Wertungen immerhin 85% im Schnitt bekommen.



			
				IXS am 05.07.2006 23:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut. Da S2 der beliebteste Titel war, ist klar warum das Remake gemacht wurde.
> Aber, ich bezweifle, dass es auch nur annähernd erfolgreich sein wird.
> Der Nostalgiefaktor für "die alten Gamer" ist nicht wirklich gegeben und  für die "neuen Gamer" ist es zu belanglos.


Mal schauen, was die Verkaufszahlen sagen. Bin mir sicher, da wird Ubi / Blue Byte auch die eine oder andere Marktuntersuchung gemacht haben. 
Und Nur weil wieder eine 2 im Nahmen steht und das Gameplay wieder etwas anders ist, ist es ja noch längst kein Spiel nur für Nostalgiker. RTS Spiele waren vor 10 Jahren vom Gameplay auch so, wie sie heutzutage sind. Der Anteil der Offline- und Gelegenheitsspieler ist nicht gerade klein und gerade solche Leute bekommen mit Siedler ein schönes Spiel, wovon sie lange was haben und relativ stressfrei spielen können.


----------



## IXS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				aph am 06.07.2006 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 05.07.2006 22:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das bezog sich eigentlich auf Siedler 1
Wir haben das mal zu zweit gespielt.... nach einer Stunde hatte ich einfach nie wieder lust auf das Spiel.... Es war einfach alles zu passiv. 
Bei Siedler 2 war das schon etwas besser gelöst.
Naja... Und Siedler 3 war "hier" der Renner, weil man doch eher aktiv das Geschehen beeinflussen konnte.


----------



## IXS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2006 00:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Siedler 5 - Erbe der Könige hat beispielsweise im Schnitt 61% bekommen. Vielleicht nicht ganz so aussagekräftig, aber ein Siedler 2 hat bei 5 Wertungen immerhin 85% im Schnitt bekommen.



Siedler 5 hatte ich nie. Dewegen kann ich mir kein Urteil darüber bilden.
Wenn man aber den Previews & Reviews Glauben schenken kann, war das Spiel generell überflüssig.
Einmal, weil die 3D Umsetzung scheiterte und nicht mit anderen Titeln mithalten konnte. Zum Anderen assoziiert man mit den Siedlern einen gewissen Knuddel- und Wuselfaktor, auf den in keinster Weise geachtet wurde.

Btw: eben auf GIGA wurde das Spiel/Demo getestet. Dem "Netzreporter" rutschte folgendes 'raus: "Das Spiel ist so süß, es ist zum kotzen..." und mit "äh nein das Spiel ist echt ganz toll..." hat er sich wieder gefangen 

Es ist nicht meine Meinung, verdeutlicht aber meine Annahme, dass das Spiel nicht ansatzweise zum Erfolg wird, weil es "Out of Date" ist.


----------



## Kandinata (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 06.07.2006 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2006 00:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



giga reporter sind eh nichts anderes als grafik kiddies die keine ahnung haben von pc spielen, sorry, ist aber so

man braucht keine realistische grafik oder realistische physik oder gar realistisches scenario damit ein spiel gut wird, kapiert es endlich

nur weil es nicht EUREM geschmack entspricht müsst ihr es nicht gleich schlehct reden, dazu wenn man es nichtmal selber ausprobiert hat


----------



## firewalker2k (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Argh... Ich hätte es nicht spielen sollen...

Bin jetzt wieder voll geil drauf... Leider muss ich ins Bett und kann wohl morgen auch net zocken (krieg WHZ rausgemacht ^^) -.-


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 06.07.2006 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Siedler 5 hatte ich nie. Dewegen kann ich mir kein Urteil darüber bilden.
> Wenn man aber den Previews & Reviews Glauben schenken kann, war das Spiel generell überflüssig.
> Einmal, weil die 3D Umsetzung scheiterte und nicht mit anderen Titeln mithalten konnte. Zum Anderen assoziiert man mit den Siedlern einen gewissen Knuddel- und Wuselfaktor, auf den in keinster Weise geachtet wurde.


Mann kann S5 sicherlich einiges vorwerfen, aber das Spiel war grafisch durchaus auf der Höhe der Zeit und ein "Wuselfaktor" war ebenfalls vorhanden. Was du vermutlich meinst, was vielen nicht gefallen hat, war der andere, erwachsene Look des Spiels.



> Btw: eben auf GIGA wurde das Spiel/Demo getestet. Dem "Netzreporter" rutschte folgendes 'raus: "Das Spiel ist so süß, es ist zum kotzen..." und mit "äh nein das Spiel ist echt ganz toll..." hat er sich wieder gefangen
> 
> Es ist nicht meine Meinung, verdeutlicht aber meine Annahme, dass das Spiel nicht ansatzweise zum Erfolg wird, weil es "Out of Date" ist.


Äh, verstehe ich das richtig, weil irgendein Typ bei GIGA die Demo nicht abkann - so wie du - wird es kein Erfolg und ist "Out of Date"? Warum ignorierst du das deutlichste Zeichen, dass das Spiele sehr vielen Leuten gefällt? In den Foren - ganz egal ob PCGames, Gamestar oder im Ubi Soft kommt die Demo recht gut an. Und DAS sind die potentiellen Käufer. Oder bei Amazon ist das Spiel gestern eingetragen worden und steht schon auf Platz 10 und 13.


----------



## IXS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Wie erwähnt, ich kenne Sielder 5 nicht.



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2006 07:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, verstehe ich das richtig, weil irgendein Typ bei GIGA die Demo nicht abkann - so wie du - wird es kein Erfolg und ist "Out of Date"? Warum ignorierst du das deutlichste Zeichen, dass das Spiele sehr vielen Leuten gefällt? In den Foren - ganz egal ob PCGames, Gamestar oder im Ubi Soft kommt die Demo recht gut an. Und DAS sind die potentiellen Käufer. Oder bei Amazon ist das Spiel gestern eingetragen worden und steht schon auf Platz 10 und 13.



Ich ignoriere hier gar nichts, und "potentielle Käufer" sind noch lange keine gesicherten Verkaufszahlen. 
Außerdem gibt es da einen Unterschied. Der Typ bei GIGA hatte ein Problem mit dem "Setup" des Spiels. Ich habe ein Problem mit den "Spielregeln" von Siedler 2.
Bei einem Siedler 3 oder 4 Remake wäre ich z.B: nicht nur ein potentieller Käufer... gewesen.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 06.07.2006 07:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ignoriere hier gar nichts, und "potentielle Käufer" sind noch lange keine gesicherten Verkaufszahlen.


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptete. Aber wenn recht vielen Leuten das Remake bzw. das Spielprinzip der Demo gefällt, dann ist das ja schon keine schlechte Ausgangslage für ordentliche Verkaufszahlen.



			
				IXS am 06.07.2006 07:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gibt es da einen Unterschied. Der Typ bei GIGA hatte ein Problem mit dem "Setup" des Spiels. Ich habe ein Problem mit den "Spielregeln" von Siedler 2.
> Bei einem Siedler 3 oder 4 Remake wäre ich z.B: nicht nur ein potentieller Käufer... gewesen.


Nur damit ich es verstehe, da ich GIGA mir nicht freiwillig antue: Der Typ scheitert schon am Setup, aber gibt seine Meinung über die Grafik ab und daraus ziehst du die Schlussfolgerung das Game ist "out of Date"? 


> Btw: eben auf GIGA wurde das Spiel/Demo getestet. Dem "Netzreporter" rutschte folgendes 'raus: "Das Spiel ist so süß, es ist zum kotzen..." und mit "äh nein das Spiel ist echt ganz toll..." hat er sich wieder gefangen
> 
> Es ist nicht meine Meinung, verdeutlicht aber meine Annahme, dass das Spiel nicht ansatzweise zum Erfolg wird, weil es "Out of Date" ist.


----------



## aph (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				IXS am 06.07.2006 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das bezog sich eigentlich auf Siedler 1
> Wir haben das mal zu zweit gespielt.... nach einer Stunde hatte ich einfach nie wieder lust auf das Spiel.... Es war einfach alles zu passiv.
> Bei Siedler 2 war das schon etwas besser gelöst.
> Naja... Und Siedler 3 war "hier" der Renner, weil man doch eher aktiv das Geschehen beeinflussen konnte.



Na gut, bei Siedler 1 waren die Handlungsmöglichkeiten noch arg eingeschränkt. Siedler 2 habe ich oft und lange gegen meinen Vater gespielt, daher weiß ich, dass man da immer was zu tun hatte, und der bessere "Optimierer" gewann auch.

Ich stimme dir aber nicht zu, dass man bei Siedler 3 aktiver das Geschehen beeinflussen konnte. Das mag auf die Militäreinheiten zutreffen. Aber nur weil die auf direkte Befehle hören, ist das ganze nicht taktischer oder gar strategischer. Im Gegenteil: Dadurch, dass ich nicht klug im Voraus Weichen stellen konnte, war ich darauf angewiesen, was mir die dumme KI diesmal bescheren würde.


----------



## IXS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 06.07.2006 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur damit ich es verstehe, da ich GIGA mir nicht freiwillig antue: Der Typ scheitert schon am Setup, aber gibt seine Meinung über die Grafik ab und daraus ziehst du die Schlussfolgerung das Game ist "out of Date"?



Arg.... Ich habe doch extra das "Setup" in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.

Nicht Setup wie "errichten"...
Sondern Setup wie "Szenerie" und "Moderichtung" , also das, was auf den Spieler so einwirkt.


----------



## Iceman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				aph am 06.07.2006 00:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find's absolut geil. Besser hätten sie meinen Lieblingsteil der Siedlerreihe gar nicht reviven können. Schöne, hochauflösende Texturen (auch beim Ranzoomen), gelungen Animationen bei der Produktion (zB die Eisenschmelze) und den Knuddelfaktor des alten Teils gut in die 3. Dimension gebracht, ohne so fürchterlich kitschig wie Teil 3 und 4 zu wirken.



Ack, ich bin von der Demo ebenso begeistert und das Spiel ist definitiv gekauft 

Aber ein bisschen meckern muss man imo darüber, dass man nicht allzu weit rauszoomen kann. Hab jetzt nicht getestet ob das von der Auflösung mit abhängt, aber in 1280x960 ist mir die weiteste Zoomstufe eigentlich noch zu nah dran. Aber das ist kein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## IXS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				aph am 06.07.2006 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stimme dir aber nicht zu, dass man bei Siedler 3 aktiver das Geschehen beeinflussen konnte. Das mag auf die Militäreinheiten zutreffen. Aber nur weil die auf direkte Befehle hören, ist das ganze nicht taktischer oder gar strategischer. Im Gegenteil: Dadurch, dass ich nicht klug im Voraus Weichen stellen konnte, war ich darauf angewiesen, was mir die dumme KI diesmal bescheren würde.



 

Dafür setzt man Türme und lässt die Soldaten darin einsitzen. Mit dem Ruf und der Entlassung aus dem jeweiligen Turm konnte man die Soldaten sehr gut beeinflussen.


----------



## TBrain (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Dummerweise kann ich die Demo noch nicht spielen, freue mich aber wahnsinnig darauf.

Siedler2 war damals nach Civ DAS Spiel mit Langzeitmotivation. Was hab ich damals Nachmittage mit dem Spiel verschwendet.  Ich glaub schon dass sich viele Leute dafür interessieren, Siedler2 war wirklich perfekt. Daran werden sich viele erinnern. Was ich nur nie wirklich leiden konnte waren die Kämpfe   meistens hab ich das Spiel dann abgebrochen, ähnlich wie bei Anno. Die Nachfolger hab ich mir nie genauer angesehen, was sollte auch schon verbessert werden, man hätte es nur durch mehr Details "kaputtspielen" können. Erst Siedler5 hab ich mir angesehen - naja nicht wirklich was besonderes, eher Strategie- als Aufbauspiel, jedenfalls nicht "Siedler" 

Wenn das Feeling von damals noch da sein sollte und das in moderner, schöner Grafik, wird das Spiel für mich ein Hit.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Iceman am 06.07.2006 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ein bisschen meckern muss man imo darüber, dass man nicht allzu weit rauszoomen kann. Hab jetzt nicht getestet ob das von der Auflösung mit abhängt, aber in 1280x960 ist mir die weiteste Zoomstufe eigentlich noch zu nah dran. Aber das ist kein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.


Das ist eher ein generelles Problem heutzutage. Zu Gunsten detailreicherer Grafik wird die (mögliche) Übersichtlichkeit immer weiter reduziert.


----------



## TheChicky (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Es muss doch bald irgendwo im Netz einen Hack geben, damit man länger als 90 Minuten spielen kann...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				TheChicky am 06.07.2006 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss doch bald irgendwo im Netz einen Hack geben, damit man länger als 90 Minuten spielen kann...



Vieleicht haben die Entwickler ja Mitleid und veröffentlichen eine neue Demo ohne Zeitbegrenzung


----------



## memphis76 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 06.07.2006 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 06.07.2006 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nen Hack zu benutzen, ist IMO wohl nicht so die feine Art ...

Vielleicht kann man ja auch (evtl. sogar mit Hilfe der PCG-Redaktion) um einen kleinen Patch bitten, der die Zeit der Demo auf 120 - 150 Min. erhöht? 

Ich selbst habe die Demo noch nicht gespielt (Download ist gestern Abend wg. plötzlichen Ausfalls der I-Net-Verbindung abgebrochen worden   ), aber scheinen ja mehrere Spieler betroffen zu sein, denen es nicht mal gelingt, während der maximalen Zeit von 90 Min. den Gegner überhaupt zu sichten, geschweige denn ernsthaft zu attackieren ...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				memphis76 am 06.07.2006 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> aber scheinen ja mehrere Spieler betroffen zu sein, denen es nicht mal gelingt, während der maximalen Zeit von 90 Min. den Gegner überhaupt zu sichten, geschweige denn ernsthaft zu attackieren ...



Also ich denke, dass dies Sinn der Sache ist  - Schließlich sollen die Leute das fertige Spiel dann auch noch kaufen und sich nicht nur mit der Demo vergnügen 

In 90 Minuten schaffst du es zumindest den Gegner zu Gesicht zu bekommen (also die Grenze und zumindest die ersten Siedler) - Sofern du richtig ausbaust. Aber die Zeit reicht nicht um überhaupt in einen Konflikt verwickelt zu werden - Zumindest habe ich es noch nicht geschafft  

Ich denke aber, dass weitere 30 Minuten schon drin gewesen wäre


----------



## KleinerGott (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 06.07.2006 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> memphis76 am 06.07.2006 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich habe es in den 90 minuten auch schon beim ersten mal spielen geschafft den gegner mit mehreren angriffen zu dezimieren. und ich habe es nicht darauf angelegt den gegner zu sichten... sollte also auch für euch kein problem sein! ja, ich hatte eine wunderbar ausgebaute siedlung mit allem drum und dran! ich find das spiel klasse, bis auf ein paar vereichfachungen in den menüs im prinzip das komplette siedler 2!! gekauft


----------



## tiger (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Ich hab da ma ne simple Frage:

Wie kann ich bei dem Game mein Terretorium vergrößern also quasi die blaune grenzpunkte weiter nach außen setrzetn?

Ich krieg das irgendwie net hin^


----------



## Kandinata (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				tiger am 06.07.2006 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab da ma ne simple Frage:
> 
> Wie kann ich bei dem Game mein Terretorium vergrößern also quasi die blaune grenzpunkte weiter nach außen setrzetn?
> 
> Ich krieg das irgendwie net hin^



durch militärische gebäude an die grenzen setzen, um es ganz grob zu sagen


----------



## Nogger45 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Man,.. es ist Sonnig.. das Wetter ist super.. und was mache ich ?? Ich spiele Sielder 2 und fühle mich als wäre ich 12 Jahre alt.. 
oh man.. für mich das Spiel des Jahres   
gekauft.. ganz klar !!


----------



## Nogger45 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Ach ja.. ich bin da nicht genau informiert.. aber....
Die Weltkarten sind wieder dabei oder ??? BITTEEE .. das wäre das beste.. Amerika zu besiedeln war soooo cool !!

      
9 Runde 90 Minuten aufbauspaß ...


----------



## Freezeman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nogger45 am 06.07.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja.. ich bin da nicht genau informiert.. aber....
> Die Weltkarten sind wieder dabei oder ??? BITTEEE .. das wäre das beste.. Amerika zu besiedeln war soooo cool !!



Und wenn nicht, irgendwer wird sich schon finden, der die Karten modelliert. Der Editor ist ja gleich mit dabei. 

Mein Siedler 2 ist übrigens schon bestellt, und jetzt noch acht Wochen Warterei...


----------



## Cobrakid (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Wenn das fertige Spiel so ist wie das Demo, dann haben sie alles richtig gemacht! Genau so muss es sein. Ich bin begeistert. Aber ich zwinge mich dazu es jetzt nicht zuviel zu spielen.


----------



## firewalker2k (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Gibts inzwischen eigentlich einen no-Time Patch?^^


----------



## MoS (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				firewalker2k am 06.07.2006 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts inzwischen eigentlich einen no-Time Patch?^^


Ja: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=4&tid=4837158&mid=4839754#4839754


----------



## firewalker2k (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Cool, danke - hat anders keinen Spaß gemacht. Man gibt sich Mühe, um ne florierende Wirtschaft aufzubauen, und dann ist die Zeit zu Ende xD


----------



## RunnerOtrich (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Off-Topic

Siedler kommt für den NDS:

http://www.planetds.de/index.php?page=newsdetails&datum=1152216467'


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				RunnerOtrich am 07.07.2006 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Off-Topic
> 
> Siedler kommt für den NDS:
> 
> http://www.planetds.de/index.php?page=newsdetails&datum=1152216467'



Wie Genial ist das denn  
Ich glaube die DS-Anschaffung hat sich immer mehr gelohnt


----------



## madace77 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Also ich hatte mich ja sehr auf Siedler 2 "Reloaded"   gefreut.

Aber nachdem UbiSoft solche Geschütze schon im Vorfeld auffährt:

a) UbiStats.exe will ungefragt in's Internet  (bei der S2 Demo Install.)
b) "Time-Limit-Aufhebungs-Mods" für die Demo werden kriminalisiert

überleg ich mir das mit dem Kauf nochmal.


----------



## TBrain (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				madace77 am 08.07.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> b) "Time-Limit-Aufhebungs-Mods" für die Demo werden kriminalisiert



Diese "Mod" ist nichts weiter als ein Crack, schwer nachvollziehbar, dass der Hersteller sich dagegen wehrt


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				madace77 am 08.07.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> a) UbiStats.exe will ungefragt in's Internet  (bei der S2 Demo Install.)



Du musst mal schauen wieviele Spiele/Demos mal "nachhause telefonieren", sowenige sind das gar nicht. Und sofern man seine Firewall konfiguriert hat, dann wird vorher gefragt ob du es willst oder nicht - Außerdem ist es ja nicht zwingend notwendig um das Spiel zu spielen, wenn der "Service" nicht durchkommt 



			
				madace77 am 08.07.2006 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> b) "Time-Limit-Aufhebungs-Mods" für die Demo werden kriminalisiert



Siehe Ausführung von _TBrain_. Bei Cracks reagieren die Meisten recht ungehalten und ich kann das eigentlich auch nachvollziehen, da es nicht gewollt ist


----------



## leguan33 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 08.07.2006 13:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Ausführung von _TBrain_. Bei Cracks reagieren die Meisten recht ungehalten und ich kann das eigentlich auch nachvollziehen, da es nicht gewollt ist



Sicher mögen Ubisoft und die Programmierer nicht, dass man schon in der Demo das ganze Spiel durchspielen kann. Da es sich aber nur um eine Insel und als Volk auch nur um die Römer handelt, hätte man die Insel ruhig komplett freigeben können. 
Habe bei mir den Patch installiert und konnte damit in gut 12 Stunden die Insel bis ans Ende der Ressourcen durchspielen. Irgendwann sind alle Bergwerke erschöpft und man hat auch keinen Platz mehr für neue Gebäude, es macht dann also keinen Sinn mehr, weiterzuspielen. Den Gegner hat man ohne Probleme schon nach 3 Stunden niedergemäht.
Durch die Möglichkeit, die Insel durchzuspielen, hab ich doch einiges zur Verbesserung gefunden:
- das Balancing für die Versorgung der Berkwerke ist kritisch. Man braucht alle Bauplätze für Bauernhöfe und Schweinezucht, um die Versorgung der Bergwerke sicherzustellen. Hier wäre es günstig, den Verteilungsschlüssel etwas zu senken.
- die Bergwerke verbrauchen sich zu schnell
- der Wegebau über Wasser ist schwierig, viele Fähnchen lassen sich nicht verbinden
- Bauarbeiter nutzen Flöße nicht
- der Ausstoß der Fleischereien ist sehr niedrig, normalerweise macht man aus einem Schwein mehr als einen Schinken 
- Tag-Nacht-Wechsel fehlt
- Animationen im Nah-Modus sind zum Teil recht kurios, Türen öffnen sich z.B. nicht, wenn Waren angeliefert werden - Esel laufen durch geschlossene Türen.
- wenn Münzen, Schwerter, Schilde und Bier in ein unterschiedlichen Lagern eingelagert werden, ist die Rekrutierung von Soldaten schwierig.

nun zum Positiven:
- toller Wuselfaktor
- super übernommener Wirtschaftskreislauf aus dem Original
- gleicher Kampfmodus wie im Original
- tolles Heranzoomen (mit Bild auf und Bild ab - Tasten)
- super auf Rechnerleistung einstellbar (einfach Schatten abschalten und es läuft auch auf schwachbrüstigeren Maschinen)
- super gemachte Animationen, vor allem im Zoom-Modus
- sehr gängiger Wegebau, da in der Standardeinstellung der Mauspfeil auf der richtigen Auswahl liegt, mehrfaches Klicken genügt, um Fähnchen zu setzen und Wege zu bauen
- klasse Musik und Töne, auch wenn noch einige Animationstöne fehlen, wenn man auf bestimmte einzelne Gebäude klickt

Also ich werd mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall am 7.9. holen


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				leguan33 am 10.07.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher mögen Ubisoft und die Programmierer nicht, dass man schon in der Demo das ganze Spiel durchspielen kann. Da es sich aber nur um eine Insel und als Volk auch nur um die Römer handelt, hätte man die Insel ruhig komplett freigeben können.



Natürlich  Und das kreide ich den Entwickler auch ein wenig an, denn das wäre in meinen Augen kein Beinbruch gewesen  

Ich bezog mich einfach nur auf die Sache mit dem Crack und das ist nun mal nicht gerne gesehen


----------



## leguan33 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 10.07.2006 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> leguan33 am 10.07.2006 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cracks sind prinzipbedingt nie gern gesehen, sie hebeln naturgemäß bestimmte Einschränkungen aus, die der Hersteller in der Regel absichtlich eingebaut hat. Nur sollten nach 20 Jahren Computergeschichte die Hersteller endlich mal lernen, daß Einschränkungen meist nur sehr kurzen Bestand haben....
Der CSS-Kopierschutz bei DVD's war kurz nach dem Erscheinen der ersten DVD-Laufwerke geknackt und der Kopierschutz für den Nachfolger HD-DVD und Blue-Ray ist auch schon geknackt, bevor es überhaupt entsprechende Geräte auf dem Markt gibt. 
Bei Spielen sind die verwendeten Schutzmechanismen meist auch nur ein Witz, ich kenne kein Spiel, wo nicht ein "No-CD"-Crack wirksam seine Arbeit leisten würde... - damit können sich die Hersteller eigentlich die Kopierschutzmechanismen auf den CD's sparen... die halten eh keinen davon ab, eine Kopie zu machen. 
Wer gute Spiele programmiert, hat automatisch auch ehrliche Käufer... - Ich hab mir die Siedler bis zur Nummer 4 alle gekauft.... Nur die letzte Version wollte ich nicht, die ist mir zu kampflastig...


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				leguan33 am 10.07.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die Möglichkeit, die Insel durchzuspielen, hab ich doch einiges zur Verbesserung gefunden:
> - das Balancing für die Versorgung der Berkwerke ist kritisch. Man braucht alle Bauplätze für Bauernhöfe und Schweinezucht, um die Versorgung der Bergwerke sicherzustellen. Hier wäre es günstig, den Verteilungsschlüssel etwas zu senken.
> - die Bergwerke verbrauchen sich zu schnell
> - der Wegebau über Wasser ist schwierig, viele Fähnchen lassen sich nicht verbinden
> ...


Sind sicherlich gute Argumente, aber bei vielen Sachen ist es ja so, dass diese gerade in Siedler 2 auch schon so wahren. Das Problem mit Schild / Schwert, etc. kann man ja dadurch beheben, dass man solche Sachen nur in einem Lagerhaus einlagern lässt. Ansonsten könnte auch durch die heutige Zeit (Internet) und dem Editor durchaus schnell der eine oder andere Mod kommen, wodurch das Spielprinzip mehr oder weniger stark verändert wird. 96 sah es ja etwas anders aus in Sachen Mods und CO.



> Also ich werd mir das Spiel auf jeden Fall am 7.9. holen


Ich auch. 



			
				leguan33 am 10.07.2006 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Spielen sind die verwendeten Schutzmechanismen meist auch nur ein Witz, ich kenne kein Spiel, wo nicht ein "No-CD"-Crack wirksam seine Arbeit leisten würde... - damit können sich die Hersteller eigentlich die Kopierschutzmechanismen auf den CD's sparen... die halten eh keinen davon ab, eine Kopie zu machen.
> Wer gute Spiele programmiert, hat automatisch auch ehrliche Käufer... - Ich hab mir die Siedler bis zur Nummer 4 alle gekauft.... Nur die letzte Version wollte ich nicht, die ist mir zu kampflastig...


Man muss wirklich den Mut einiger Entwickler / Publisher bewundern mit welchen "Geschützen" diese den ehrlichen Kunden quälen. Sicherlich ist ein simpler Kopierschutz zu verstehen, damit eben nicht jeder Aldi-Käufer die Disk mit Nero brennen kann. Aber sehr viel komplexere Sachen gehen meist nach hinten los.
Dass der ehrliche Kunde vielleicht auch mal einen Vorteil haben sollte und der Support stimmen muss, haben viele Entwickler / Publisher noch immer leider nicht begriffen. Aber es wird gleichzeitig Verständnis erwartet sich Spiele zu kaufen und nicht zu saugen / brennen.


----------



## leguan33 (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 10.07.2006 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss wirklich den Mut einiger Entwickler / Publisher bewundern mit welchen "Geschützen" diese den ehrlichen Kunden quälen. Sicherlich ist ein simpler Kopierschutz zu verstehen, damit eben nicht jeder Aldi-Käufer die Disk mit Nero brennen kann. Aber sehr viel komplexere Sachen gehen meist nach hinten los.
> Dass der ehrliche Kunde vielleicht auch mal einen Vorteil haben sollte und der Support stimmen muss, haben viele Entwickler / Publisher noch immer leider nicht begriffen. Aber es wird gleichzeitig Verständnis erwartet sich Spiele zu kaufen und nicht zu saugen / brennen.



Für die Publisher / Progammierer-Schmieden ist es eigentlich ganz einfach:
- fehlerfreies Release
- falls es doch Probs gibt, zeitnahe Patches
- User-Forum, wo auch wirklich ab und zu mal ein Verantwortlicher reinschaut
- Hotline mit 3 fähigen Mitarbeitern

Ein simpler Kopierschutz mag ok sein, damit Oma Hilde nicht mal so einfach für die Enkel eine CD brennen kann   
Alle anderen lassen sich eh nicht davon abhalten. 
Ich hab mir bisher eigentlich alle Titel, die ich wirklich spielen wollte, auch gekauft, von Siedler 1 bis Siedler 4, SimCity, Age of Empires, NFSU, NFSMW, C&C usw. 
Ist eh so, daß nicht jede Kopie verlorenes Geld für die Publisher ist, viele würden sich das Spiel einfach nicht kaufen können, wenn es wirksame Kopierschutzmechanismen gäbe... Wo kein Geld ist, ist eben auch nichts zu holen.


----------



## Shish (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				leguan33 am 10.07.2006 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 10.07.2006 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja das ist doch überall das gleiche problem, sei es bei spielen, musik oder film. wenn es mehr gute sachen gäbe, würden es auch mehr leute kaufen. wirklich gute produkte haben auch immernoch gute verkaufszahlen, nur die kommerz-***** verkauft sich halt nicht gut.

in den 80ern und 90ern haben die künstler viele cds verkauft, weil es auch gute künstler waren. heute wollen die meisten leute nur den bruchteil von dem rohling, sei es ein lied, eine szene oder ein teil des spiels. dafür so viel geld auszugeben ist für viele nicht möglich. 

wenn ein 16jähriger 2000 mp3s auf seinem computer hat, hätte er diese mit sicherheit nicht gekauft, wenn der kopierschutz wirksamer wäre. die diskussion ob es wirklich nötig ist, dass man so viele alben, filme, spiele etc hat, ist für mich naiv, denn sie führt zwangsläufig zur verarmung der kultur.


----------



## Muradin_Bronzebeard (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Schade, dass ich mit meiner GeForce 4 das Spiel nicht testen kann.


----------



## Freezeman (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Muradin_Bronzebeard am 11.07.2006 14:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass ich mit meiner GeForce 4 das Spiel nicht testen kann.



Ja, Schade. Spiel das Siedler 2-Original, ist dasselbe. 




Spoiler



Ich weiss, das war fies, aber ich kanns auch noch nicht zocken, weil ich nurn Modem hab.


----------



## Burtchen (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Shish am 11.07.2006 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein 16jähriger 2000 mp3s auf seinem computer hat, hätte er diese mit sicherheit nicht gekauft, wenn der kopierschutz wirksamer wäre. die diskussion ob es wirklich nötig ist, dass man so viele alben, filme, spiele etc hat, ist für mich naiv, denn sie führt zwangsläufig zur verarmung der kultur.



Ich möchte dir gar nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen, aber ein Paar Gedanken anfügen: ja, der 16jährige hätte sich nicht alle 100 Alben und nicht alle 30 Spiele holen können, aber eben doch ein paar. Ich kenne genügend Leute, die einfach grundsätzlich keine Musik oder Filme oder Spiele kaufen...

...und ist es nicht genauso eine potentielle Verarmung der Kultur, wenn kleine Spielestudios oder (seltener) unabhängige Künstler sich einen anderen Einkunftsweg suchen müssen?


----------



## leguan33 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Burtchen am 11.07.2006 14:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte dir gar nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen, aber ein Paar Gedanken anfügen: ja, der 16jährige hätte sich nicht alle 100 Alben und nicht alle 30 Spiele holen können, aber eben doch ein paar. Ich kenne genügend Leute, die einfach grundsätzlich keine Musik oder Filme oder Spiele kaufen...
> 
> ...und ist es nicht genauso eine potentielle Verarmung der Kultur, wenn kleine Spielestudios oder (seltener) unabhängige Künstler sich einen anderen Einkunftsweg suchen müssen?



Es kommt nicht darauf an, ob der 16jährige sich evtl. ein paar Alben oder einige Spiele gekauft hätte... Marketing funktioniert anders. Warum schützt z.B. die Weltfirma Microsoft bis heute ihre Installations-CD's nicht? Warum hat man am Anfang der 90er Jahre einen unglaublich großen Haufen Software (incl. Betriebssystem) beim Computerkauf kostenlos dazu bekommen? Warum ist eine große Menge guter Software auch heute noch kostenlos (GNU-Lizenz)?
Weil die Künstler und auch die Hersteller von der Bekanntheit und der Verbreitung ihrer Produkte profitieren. Das Marketing-Modell ist ganz simpel: Wenn alle Welt die Musik/die Software/das Spiel kennt, reicht es, wenn von 3 im Umlauf befindlichen Kopien eine bezahlt wird. 
Firmen, die bisher z.B. über Dongles sichergestellt haben, dass JEDE Kopie ihrer Software lizensiert bzw. gekauft wird, sind zum großen Teil heute tot.


----------



## Burtchen (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				leguan33 am 11.07.2006 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Es kommt nicht darauf an, ob der 16jährige sich evtl. ein paar Alben oder einige Spiele gekauft hätte... Marketing funktioniert anders. Warum schützt z.B. die Weltfirma Microsoft bis heute ihre Installations-CD's nicht? Warum hat man am Anfang der 90er Jahre einen unglaublich großen Haufen Software (incl. Betriebssystem) beim Computerkauf kostenlos dazu bekommen? Warum ist eine große Menge guter Software auch heute noch kostenlos (GNU-Lizenz)?
> Weil die Künstler und auch die Hersteller von der Bekanntheit und der Verbreitung ihrer Produkte profitieren. Das Marketing-Modell ist ganz simpel: Wenn alle Welt die Musik/die Software/das Spiel kennt, reicht es, wenn von 3 im Umlauf befindlichen Kopien eine bezahlt wird.
> Firmen, die bisher z.B. über Dongles sichergestellt haben, dass JEDE Kopie ihrer Software lizensiert bzw. gekauft wird, sind zum großen Teil heute tot.


Apfel-Birnen-Vergleich - wir sind doch von Spielen und Mukke ausgegangen, nicht von Anwendungssoftware. Und da lauten meine Argumente...

- dass Microsoft weiß/errechnet hat, dass der Altherrenkopierschutz "Key" ein Optimum aus Absatz und Aufwendungen darstellt und außerdem viel mehr Geld durch Firmenkunden und OEM-Betriebssysteme verdient, nicht durch an Privatkunden verkaufte Einzel-OS

- dass - zu deinem zweiten Argument - die Software dabei war, weil sie im Regelfalle per OEM-Vertrag bezahlt wurde und nicht einfach nur so "kostenlos dabei"

- dass Open-Source-Programmierer jetzt wieder ein ganz anderes paar Schuhe sind, die im Regelfalle nicht von ihren Werken leben müssen oder dass via Supportverträge erledigen. "auch heute noch" trifft es nicht ganz, da verkennst du die parallele Entwicklung von OS- und CS-Software.


----------



## leguan33 (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Burtchen am 11.07.2006 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Apfel-Birnen-Vergleich - wir sind doch von Spielen und Mukke ausgegangen, nicht von Anwendungssoftware. Und da lauten meine Argumente...
> 
> - dass Microsoft weiß/errechnet hat, dass der Altherrenkopierschutz "Key" ein Optimum aus Absatz und Aufwendungen darstellt und außerdem viel mehr Geld durch Firmenkunden und OEM-Betriebssysteme verdient, nicht durch an Privatkunden verkaufte Einzel-OS
> 
> ...



- Kein Apfel-Birnen-Verleich... Vertriebsmodelle funktionieren immer nach dem gleichen Muster, dabei ist es egal, ob Anwendungssoftware oder Mucke/Spiele.

- es ging mir im Posting bei MS nicht um die Firmen, es ging immer um private Nutzer, schließlich braucht jeder Rechner ein OS

- Anfang der 90er war die Software kostenlos dabei, hab selbst zu der Zeit PC's verkauft - Mit jeder gekauften Hauptplatine war das OS kostenlos dabei - die Zeiten sind allerdings heute vorbei

- Suse und andere Distributoren von freier Software verdienen mittlerweile sehr gut - auch Programmierer von freier Software leben mittlerweile davon - siehe Star Office.

Ich bin nicht für Raubkopien, nicht dass hier was falsch rüberkommt. Aber ich weiß, wie Verbraucher ticken und worauf Marketing basiert.... 
Haben wollen, tatsächlich benötigen, tatsächlich benutzen und tatsächlich bezahlen sind ganz verschiedene Schuhe. 
Wo ist eigentlich der "Verlust", wenn jemand 3000 mp3's bzw. 30 Spiele hat, welche er kaum hört bzw. ungespielt im Schrank liegen hat?


----------



## Shish (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				leguan33 am 11.07.2006 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 11.07.2006 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bestätigt ja alles, was ich gesagt habe. microsoft kann deshalb keinen kopierschutz anwenden, weil sie wissen, dass sie damit, zumindest bei vielen privatkunden, einbußen verzeichnen werden. wenn ein produkt wirklich gut ist, dann wird es auch gekauft. dabei geht es nicht um geschmack oder sowas, das ist eine ganz simple gleichung. wenn eine firma leistung erbringt, wird das in den meisten fällen auch belohnt. 

sicherlich gibt es leute, die sich aus prinzip nichts kaufen, und das ist sicherlich nicht ok so, aber in der regel hat jeder(dieser leute) einige gekaufte sachen und lädt dann zusätzlich das runter, was er eben nicht "dringend" benötigt, aber sich trotzdem daran bereichern will. diesen drang nach kultur mit kopierschutz und hohen preisen zu stoppen, ist falsch, und wird IMMER das gegenteil provozieren.

das kleine firmen untergehen ist sicherlich ein bedauerlicher nebeneffekt, aber verantwortlich dafür sind nicht 16jährige raubkopierer sondern wie immer der lobbyismus und die politik.

bei musik und film kommt auch dazu, dass viele es schätzen es sich live-anzusehen (konzert, kino)...und künstler verdienen fast ausschließlich ihr geld mit konzerten und die sind in der regel in der heutigen zeit immernoch gut besucht. wir reden hier jetzt aber nicht von dsds oder mcdonalds-cast-mucke, also nicht damit ankommen.


----------



## TheChicky (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				Shish am 12.07.2006 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> bei musik und film kommt auch dazu, dass viele es schätzen es sich live-anzusehen (konzert, kino)...und künstler verdienen fast ausschließlich ihr geld mit konzerten und die sind in der regel in der heutigen zeit immernoch gut besucht. wir reden hier jetzt aber nicht von dsds oder mcdonalds-cast-mucke, also nicht damit ankommen.



Du redest offensichtlich von "Künstlern", die an ihrer Musik weder mitgeschrieben, noch komponiert oder produziert haben. Die anderen haben Konzerte eigentlich gar nicht nötig, weil sie jedesmal, wenn ihr Song im Radio oder der Disko gespielt wird, Geld bekommen. Jahrzehntelang. Mit einem Hit kannst du Millionär werden. Dann gibts auch Maria Carey Plattenverträge a la 20Millionen Dollar.

Ein nettes Zubrot sind die Konzerte für Rolling Stones&Co natürlich schon. Des Geldes wegen machen sie sie denk ich sicher nicht.


----------



## Shish (12. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*



			
				TheChicky am 12.07.2006 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Shish am 12.07.2006 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was denkst du wieviel prozent der künstler das schaffen wovon du redest? 
0,01% vielleicht ? der rest ist immernoch stark von konzerten abhängig...ich hab das dumpfe gefühl du redest von der heavy rotation auf mtv und viva. das tue ich nicht, denn es geht hier auch um kleinere spieleschmieden, und die sind nunmal nicht vergleichbar mit mtvs hr. was ich damit sagen wollte war, viele menschen schätzen es sehr gute spiele von kleinen spieleschmieden zu spielen, deshalb kaufen sie sie auch. genau wie bei der musik, die größten künstler haben heutzutage die kleinsten konzerte, weil die menschen es jeden tag fünfmal bei mtv sehen. die stones oder mariah carey sind ausnahmen, die können den rest ihres lebens ein und dasselbe album spielen und keinen würde es stören. der großteil der künstler aber, kann dies nicht und muss, ganz nebenbei, auch selbst schreiben und produzieren. die einzigen künstler die nicht selbst schreiben und produzieren sind doch die mainstream künstler wie mariah carey, die haben alle songwriter. genauso läufts auch bei der spielebranche. spiele wie siedler oder anno kommen immernoch von "relativ" kleinen spieleschmieden und sind dafür auch umso beliebter. und der ruf lässt früher oder später auch die kassen klingeln. die x-logien werden mit der zeit immer unrentabler und das wird sich auch bald schon zeigen.


----------



## Luccah (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Habe die Demo gesaugt und gespielt, ist echt putzig, die Grafik ist sehr schön.mich stört  aber das die Siedler  teilweise ineinander  stehen (zum beispiel IM Esel) das sollten die nochmal überarbeiten. erst dachte ich das man die Demo NUR 90 Minuten und einmalig spielen kann, aber man kanns doch öfters spielen und die Zeit reicht um einen Einblick zu erhalten .Irgendwo stand mal das man einfach das Spieltempo erhöhen sollte, aber geschissene Pilze, die Spielablaufzeit wird dann mitbeschläunigt. Aber egal, Demo macht  Spaß, bei der Vollversion  finde ich schade das man lediglich die Römer im Kampagnen Modus daddeln kann. Das hätte man doch anders gestalten können.  
Naja ich werde mir die Siedler2 sicher kaufen aber nicht zum Vollpreis, schließlich ist das Spielprinzip nicht neu und mir somit zu teuer (vor allem meinem Geldbeutel) .Also für 25-30 Euro würde ich zuschlagen (Abwarten)
Gut finde ich auch die Möglichkeit mittels Editor alte Siedler2 Karten in die neue Grafik  umzuwandeln.    Klasse sache!
Die Völker sind echt knuffig, am besten gefallen mir die Nubier, auch die Gebäude sind hübsch.Und wie die laufen-voll witzig!!!!!


----------



## CaineSG (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Also ich würd ja gern mitreden, bei dem Thema Demo. Hab die Demo von der PCG DVD installiert, kann sie aber nicht starten. Irgendwie fehlt wohl die Datei MSVCR71.dll. Kann damit jemand was anfangen, hattet ihr schon das gleiche Problem und wenn ja, wie habt ihrs gelöst???  Neuinstallieren hab ich auch schon versucht. Klappt nich


----------



## d151163 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Download: Demo - Die Siedler 2: Nächste Generation spielbar; Sammlerausgabe angekündigt*

Hab da mal ne frage funzt das neue siedler 2 mit ner readon RX9200SE mit 128MB DDR ?


----------

